# Want to create a program...



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

i want a program that has a graphic user interface. it has a keyword search field, that user can type the name of a song in. after they select a song from the results, the title is sent to another computer, via LAN, and is placed in a log file, for viewing. after, the user comp is reset to the original screen for the next user.

this program will be used to take song requests, and make them visible to the DJ. (as an alternative to the traditional yellow notepad)

what language should i use, and where can i find free resources on programming? i can program in "Basic" but that is not sutible for graphics

thanks for your help

Nick Rahl


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

You should probably have posted this in the development forum. Take care. angel


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

sorry, i didnt know where it would go.


----------



## DJ [email protected] (Aug 8, 2001)

you could write a program like that in Visual Basic or any other language. depends on what your looking for, compatability, easy-of-use, the degree of difficulty to create it, like how advanced you want the program to be and if you prepard to learn an etire computer language to write this program.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

are there people who will write custom programs, cheaply? (or even trade for services) i heard that Visual Basic software costs $100


----------



## jimferd (Jul 29, 2002)

I would recommend writing that in a more high powered language like C or C++. There are quite a few C and Cpp development progs out there, but if you are TRULY SERIOUS then I recommend that you download Linux. The linux development systems are the best I've ever seen, and they are free. You can easily run Linux alongside windows. Plus, when you are done with your program, you can delete linux, although this would be slightly more complicated than it sounds. 
Drop me a line, [email protected]. I dont often look at my on posts and that would be the best way to reach me.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Couldn't you do something like that with JavaScript if the DJ has email access, or CGI so it could post the request to a file?


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

I could do it in PHP very simply.

Only thing is PHP is a web language. SO the user would have to use internet explorer and go to the site to request a song.

But this can also be easily done in C++ except you wont get the fancy look that you request. Itd just be a black screen with some text.

Now visual basic would give you that fancy look but I cant do VB very well. lol


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You could take the PHP, embed it in an TML file and Use HTML2EXE to convert it to an application.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

i heard that Win XP could be used as a server. all you had to do was get some file and put in in a directory. would it be possible for my XP machine to "serve" a computer running win 98 w/ IE? then would i be able to send the request as an email on a "closed circut" network to my workstation?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes, you could do something like that, or network the PCs, and use WinPopUp


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

how can i set my 98 computer to only run the programs i specify? (so my clients arent playing solitair instead of making song requests)


----------



## jimferd (Jul 29, 2002)

The only way that I can think of that you could elicit sole monopolistic control over the clients copy of windows would be if you managed the server and you owned the client computers, and could lock down every program except the one you specify (I believe you can do this with Win2k Pro Server, Win XP Pro and Pro Server and a few Linux, but if you were, once agian I say, REALLY SERIOUS, you could use a UNIX server.
If you were to elicit control through a freely destributed program, no one would use it. Why would I keep a computer only for a p2p program and NOTHING else. Seems a bit foolish....


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brendandonhu:_
> *You could take the PHP, embed it in an TML file and Use HTML2EXE to convert it to an application. *


why bother imbedding it

just hav ea mysql backend and then have another page for the DJ to check it. One for the person to add a song and another for the dj to check it. Then after he plays it there could be a simple place to click to say you have played the song


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Lets assume you only want it to run DJ.exe

Go into system.ini
Search for Shell=
Replace Shell=Explorer.exe with DJ.exe
Reboot, and the computer will boot windows using that program.


----------



## jimferd (Jul 29, 2002)

Ya, that could work, but...
Lets say I am the one on the computer. Being lazy and not wanting to use dj.exe anymore, I open explorer (start, programs, etc.) then ctrl alt del and close dj.exe. Or, If i was really serious i could simply reverse your methods, but that would be way too time consuming. Also, what's stopping me, after the first thing, from deleting dj.exe. Even the most foolish could figure this out. 
Try again... If you use windows 2k or xp pro then you can select which progs they are allowed to run. This is the most semi-foolproof (it is from microsux,) that i can think of to lockdown. 
PS you may be able to do it with other windows versions, i never tries, but i know nt would work.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

YOu have to boot in to DOS mode to change SHell= back. The DJ should notice that, and keep a backup of of dj.exe on hand.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

you guys are getting allitle too advanced.....

i want to keep people from closing the window via minamize, or the "X".
ill be 10 feet from the terminal at all times.
i do like the "shell =" and im going to look into that furthur.
if i do, do that, do programs need explorer to run?
after i do this, how do i get back to DOS mode to reset this for personal use?

Thanks for your assitance,

Nick


----------



## jimferd (Jul 29, 2002)

If you are going to be 10 feet away @ all times and you are soliciting this specific service, then this level of security doesnt seem necessary. If some one is doing something else, then tell them to re open. Also, just write on a piece of paper "This terminal for DJ use only" ie , you can only use the terminal for the DJ prog. Also include something along the lines of violaters will be booted from wherever. 
Also, have you even written the program yet; it seems a bit foolish to be worried about all of this then realize that you cant write or get the program, you know what I mean?
[email protected]

-jimferd


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The point of doing shell= is just to keep it simple, so people cant close it and you dont have to go and reopen it. To get back into DOS, you usually hit a key at boot up such as F8 or Del. CHeck your manual. Have you writen the actual program yet?


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

no. i havent yet written the program. untill i do so, ill just be using a windows based chat program. although crude, it can serve in the nessesarry capacity, until a better alternitive comes along.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you dont want to use javascript or PHP, hers what I would reccommend.

Creat a Visual Basic App
Have Text Boxes for Song, Artist, and Dedication
Have a Clear button to reset the form
Have A Submit button that writes to a file
Also have the submit button print to a label something like
"Request Submitted"

The file it writes to can be shared with the DJs computer.


----------



## jimferd (Jul 29, 2002)

This would be sort of a mixed blessing; one one hand you would have a working DJ program, on the other you would have a working DJ program that works, just not to well.
If you were writing out the file and the DJ client had a very small visual basic or C++ app that simply read the file in question, then you would basically be in bizness. Except that you would have to write the file to a computer over a network, which is doable, but one of the most evil things I have ever encountered in my networking and programming expierence. Though, come to think of it, you may be able to write to a shared file, but that would be lethargic and would take anywherer from 5-15 minutes just to get there. (I am still assuming that the DJ has a seperate computer than the one that the client is requesting songs on...), In which case the best thing I think you could do is get the IP of the DJ computer (Click Start, Run, type "winipcfh" without quotes, hit enter, and scroll in the box for somthing OTHER THAN PPP Adapter, and then look @ the box that says IP. Same with the other machine. Then just use WINSOCK to send the info back and fourth between computers. I know it sounds complicated, but if you know basic you basically know Visual Basic which is what you would be using to write this client, I assume, becuase you relish the thought of spending $480 on a boxed visual basic set, instead of simply writing 
it in say C or C++.
Good Luck
Jimferd
PS Can I have a copy of the prog when you are done, it might be fun to debug?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

He is probably just going to use file sharing over USB or something like that. The reason I explained a way for it to work in Visual Basic is that I dont know C, but that would be a way to do it for free. This is such a complicated discussion for a simple thing I ALMOST want to write the program right now.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I just got a job as a DJs assistant, so tell me when you finish it.


----------



## jimferd (Jul 29, 2002)

Just out of curiousity, what <i is /i> a DJ's assistant? Dont djs basically sit around a play songs for peeps @ parties and stuff...?


----------



## jimferd (Jul 29, 2002)

/\
||

Sorry, bad html. I meant what _does_ a DJ's ...


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes, but Im just helping someone else because

1.Im 12 and too young to be hired
2.I have never DJed before and I want to learn how
3.I have no equipment to be a DJ
4.Im going to get paid


----------



## jimferd (Jul 29, 2002)

First off, if you are 12, meaning you are too young to be hired, that means that you cant get paid. Besides, you can solder your own DJ equipment _pretty_ easily. You only really need a CMOS, a SIo, the J-Ports (I think they are called...) and a soldering gun. Oh ya, and LOTS of time. Sounds fun to DJ though.
Hug a rainbow, man.

-jimferd


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

can i do this in HTML in frontpage? (since its somthing i have, and understand)
and if so, how can i setup my Xp home ED computer to serve a site on the internet, and LAN. 

my client (people client), and DJ workstation are both connected via LAN cable (twisted pair), and can both share files, and also proxy the internet. if i had web access on the job, i could simply crate a website, but unfortunatly the venues i go to wont have a network connection.

thanks again for all of your help 

Nick


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimferd:_
> *Besides, you can solder your own DJ equipment _pretty_ easily. You only really need a CMOS, a SIo, the J-Ports (I think they are called...) and a soldering gun. Oh ya, and LOTS of time.
> 
> -jimferd *


you can be a dj if you have a computer, and an internet connection. the exspensive part is the Amplifier, and speakers. if your doing a school dance, they may have an amp, and speakers that you can borrow, however, they may be nessesarry for private parties, weddings, etc...

It is also very exspensive to get a good music library.
(unless, of course, you use p2p file sharing, and steal it, which can cause legal complications later on)*

*I am in no way promoting the downloading of music, nor am i supporting or condoning the record companies endevor.

note: SP* where applicable

Nick


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I can legally be hired, but noone will hire me above an assistant. 

I don't think Frontpage can do what you need because you need a language that can write to a file. This would be extremely easy in VB, or probably PHP.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

the problem is i cant afford a programming utility. i need somthing i already have, or somthing thats a free download.

can you send an email over a LAN with no outside internet connection?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes, run a mail server on the DJs machine using the ip address as the domain. Or buy some more post-it notes


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

how do i setup a mail server?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Theres a list of free mail servers here:
http://downloads-zdnet.com.com/3120...ount=&daysback=&swlink=&os=&li=49&dlsize=&ca=
Select one of them, put it on the DJs machine, and for requests have the people type it into a form that is emailed to you. Your address would be something like "[email protected]"


----------



## jimferd (Jul 29, 2002)

I know I sound like a broken record but: Linux! Free mail servers for all at your own domain. You can edit it or leave it at the good ol flat [email protected]ldomain or whatever your nick is.
ps thats my email if anyone enjoys bothering people.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The windows mail servers are free also, but domains arent. You cant use one without internet access anyone, and wouldnt need one because it would be submitted by a form.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

the only way to change system.ini is to restart in MSDOS mode.
if i try to do it from the command prompt, with F8 at boot, it appears blank.

perhaps i cant edit the file while its in use?


----------

